# IWC Pilot's Chrono 377714 "Le Petit Prince"



## Gianna's Dad

Just got this beauty in.

It's fantastic and I stare at it too much. :-d

Let me know if you have any questions. Since I just got it, it's too soon for a review, but I am quite smitten and this is a keeper.

Hard a hard time finding one but thanks to edowatch I got just what I wanted. :-!


----------



## edowatch

Giana's Dad,thanks for the compliments and this is a keeper for sure. 

we can't wait for the review!


----------



## korneevy

*IWC Pilot's Chrono 377714 "Le Petit Prince"*

Always game for a nice blue dial, congrats. Interesting to see some of the changes from the older model. I see they changed the dial fonts (I am sort of impartial to this), all hands (which I like, very nicely executed) and started to use a thinner print for day/date (which I don't like, to be honest...feels like the letters/numbers don't fill the space nicely and there is too much of the white left on a white date wheel)..i think the case is also slightly different but hard to say. Enjoy wearing it, I am sure it will last you a looong time.


----------



## Gianna's Dad

*Re: IWC Pilot's Chrono 377714 "Le Petit Prince"*



korneevy said:


> Always game for a nice blue dial, congrats. Interesting to see some of the changes from the older model. I see they changed the dial fonts (I am sort of impartial to this), all hands (which I like, very nicely executed) and started to use a thinner print for day/date (which I don't like, to be honest...feels like the letters/numbers don't fill the space nicely and there is too much of the white left on a white date wheel)..i think the case is also slightly different but hard to say. Enjoy wearing it, I am sure it will last you a looong time.


some excellent points here.

As as to the dial font change, that is a big change. The old font was consistent with the St. Exubury line of watches. My personal opinion was that the font was overly fancy. Not ugly, just not to my taste at all. So when this model was released I was happy to see the change.

The date on the old model had the T shape window that wasn't bad, but I prefer the traditional one day at a time style. I completely agree with you about the thickness of font of the date lettering. When I bought the watch I thought that it would be the only annoyance on the dial, but definitely not enough to stop my purchase. Now that I've got the watch on wrist, I've changed my mind. I think IWC did well here. The date is very crisp and legible, but it doesn't draw your focus from the rest of the dial. You see the date when you look for it, otherwise it just looks like another white marker on the dial. If the font was more bold or larger, or different in any other way, your eyes would be drawn to that area of the dial. It's a pleasant surprise that you only realize when you wear the watch for a bit.


----------



## kwang411

beautiful piece and congrats on your new purchase!

this watch is pretty hard to fault, my only small complaint is the lume, wish it was all the numbers instead. 
anyway I've been waiting for mine to come for over 2 months now, hope it gets here soon!


----------



## LikeClockWork

if you want a blue dial watch, iwc is the way to go, beautiful


----------



## Navy Sailor

Love mine brother. It's definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Navy Sailor




----------



## Gianna's Dad

Navy Sailor said:


> Love mine brother. It's definitely one of my favorites.


Those straps look great! I might have to copy your look.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Beautiful watch indeed!! 
Have an impulse to get it when out window shopping 2 months ago..Luv blue dial watches.


----------



## Navy Sailor

Gianna's Dad said:


> Those straps look great! I might have to copy your look.


they're both from combatstraps


----------



## mkawakami

Congrats! I love that blue dial.

I notice that very few Petit Prince editions have applied indices. Is it just a pilot watch thing to have printed indices?


----------



## ArtofAlmost

Congrats. Very nice.


----------



## Mark_NJ

Awesome pic up and mesmerizing dial!


----------



## Tony A.H

Dang!. so Hot, Beautiful, and sexy.. Lovely Blue Dial :-! b-).
congratulations. enjoy it


----------



## watchman25

Awesome watch so much on that dial its amazing


----------



## dr3ws

Congrats, it's one of my favorite especially in blue dial, since the movement is based on 7750, does it have that rotor noise? 
What's the accuracy like?


----------



## Triggers Broom

Great watches, here's mine. The trouble is that both versions suffer from the classic small movement day\date placement on the dial, for me the day\date should be much further towards the 3 position.


----------



## TaTaToothy

Beautiful! I really like the Little Prince models. That dial is gorgeous.


----------



## Gianna's Dad

dr3ws said:


> Congrats, it's one of my favorite especially in blue dial, since the movement is based on 7750, does it have that rotor noise?
> What's the accuracy like?


The rotor noise is the quietest I've experienced with a 7750, which is to say that I don't hear it. I think that is due to the movement being shielded behind a special plate meant to protect the movement from magnetism.

Accuracy is awesome. Mine was 4 seconds slow after 9 days. That's particularly remarkable considering I used the chronograph function on and off during that time period.


----------



## AC419

so beautiful!


----------



## LeslieL

nice watch ! enjoy !


----------



## hi_ho_zilber

Yesssss. So sexy. I'm picking mine up in a few weeks and I really can't wait!

Yes the dial is amazing but what, I think, gets overlooked on all of the IWC pilots is the finishing on the case. Those polished edges? Unnecessary but such brilliant attention to detail.


----------



## fozzie bear

Gorgeous watch! I'm currently debating between this and the 377709 (black face, leather strap). Forgive my ignorance, are the Petit Prince models available at normal AD's or did you have to go through a boutique? 

Congrats!


----------



## mdgrwl

this is one HOT watch!


----------



## kwang411

fozzie bear said:


> Gorgeous watch! I'm currently debating between this and the 377709 (black face, leather strap). Forgive my ignorance, are the Petit Prince models available at normal AD's or did you have to go through a boutique?
> 
> Congrats!


I got mine through AD, but waited for close to 4 months. They told me this watch is super hard to get, shortage across the world, and any new ones coming in will unlikely get any discount. I was lucky to have gotten a pretty nice discount when I ordered mine.


----------



## mauiguy

Stunning watches. I love the new non-LE Prince!


----------



## Gianna's Dad

kwang411 said:


> I got mine through AD, but waited for close to 4 months. They told me this watch is super hard to get, shortage across the world, and any new ones coming in will unlikely get any discount. I was lucky to have gotten a pretty nice discount when I ordered mine.


True here also. I had a hard time finding one. I was told by several dealers that IWC wasn't allowing any discounts on this model.


----------



## IveBeenMoved

Beautiful blue. Wear it with health.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mdgrwl

Unless your a stickler for in-house movements, I think the 3777 pilot (Black or Blue) are a great value in the IWC line-up.


----------



## icex731

That's stunning man...wear it in good health!


----------



## BrazenC5

Congrats! Love the Le Petit Prince Pilots...got the previous model prior to this version's release.

Sent from my Galaxy S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 991C4S

Navy Sailor said:


> View attachment 9148466


I love this dial. The straps are beautiful as well. Thanks for the upload. Congrats to OP!


----------



## georgegervin44

Nice! On my short list..


----------



## mdgrwl




----------



## Mirabello1

It's nice but last year's model had applied indices, they should have kept those

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## salmaan1183

Just got mine last week. Absolutely stunning piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 991C4S

IWC executes a blue dial in great fashion. I can not wait to get back into a IWC.


----------



## mdgrwl




----------



## Vig2000

Really like the 377714; it's looking better and better each day.


----------



## wkw

Just received a new catalogue from IWC. Le Petite Prince is now available with bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antropa

Love this one, definitely on my list. Tried the previous model a few times but couldn't get over the tripple date window. The current model is just right


----------



## Antropa

What are the best looking strap/dial combos for this one ?
Do you keep it on stock brown or change it up ?


----------



## nesal

wkw said:


> Just received a new catalogue from IWC. Le Petite Prince is now available with bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!! I love my Spitfire but also love this! Not in a position to buy at the moment but would definitely consider having both!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

nesal said:


> Very nice!! I love my Spitfire but also love this! Not in a position to buy at the moment but would definitely consider having both!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I paid a visit to an IWC boutique last week and I have to say both are stunning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

wkw said:


> I paid a visit to an IWC boutique last week and I have to say both are stunning.


But the blue one is more stunning ;-)

Sorry, couldn't resist. It's all very personal. Thank you for sharing this photo.

Anybody on the fence, definitely get the bracelet. Even if you put it on a strap. 
These bracelets are ridiculously expensive when bought separately. 
It's money you will always recoup and makes for an easier sale if you decide to "move" the watch.


----------



## nesal

Agree! I don't have that spitfire but the now discontinued 3878! Dammit now I want to go home get in the safe and change out!!!!  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

*IWC Pilot's Chrono 377714 "Le Petit Prince"*



MHe225 said:


> But the blue one is more stunning ;-)
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist. It's all very personal. Thank you for sharing this photo.
> 
> Anybody on the fence, definitely get the bracelet. Even if you put it on a strap.
> These bracelets are ridiculously expensive when bought separately.
> It's money you will always recoup and makes for an easier sale if you decide to "move" the watch.


I am in 100% agreement with you. I bite a bullet and picked this up while bracelet wasn't even an option on this particular model.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbrando

Congrats on the new pilot!


----------



## Achtungz

I am so jealous of you I'm definitely going to a boutique to check it out tomorrow


----------



## wkw

dbrando said:


> Congrats on the new pilot!


Thanks. It's not a new watch. I have it with me for about 2 years. I'm still very happy with it. It always put a smile on me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Achtungz said:


> I am so jealous of you I'm definitely going to a boutique to check it out tomorrow


Do check out the Mark 18 le petit prince on bracelet too. It's an amazing piece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Antropa

Definitely nice to have the bracelet option. I have it for my Engenieur and it's a different watch every time you change rubber to bracelet.


----------



## Sparxxx

Can't wait to get mine on Thursday. I am super super excited as this would be my first expensive watch (just had a Seiko for 100$ ). I am chasing this one since 5-6 years (different versions) but last week I pulled the trigger .
Is it possible to buy a separate deployant strap (clasp) for this watch? Or is there a version of the strap like the one on the Big Pilot with the 2 bolts/pins?.
thanks


----------



## Sparxxx

Well, got it a day earlier than expected! Unfortunatelly did not have to much time on my hands with it as I had to go. More this evening.


----------



## Sparxxx

Here are some more


----------



## rudegar3

Ordered mine today. I went overboard and ordered an extra Santoni brown strap on the "Probus" deployant buckle.


----------



## Sparxxx

I am looking for an deployant buckle too. Which one you got? Which one is compatible? How much was it? 
Thanks


----------



## rudegar3

Yes, see previous post


Sparxxx said:


> Can't wait to get mine on Thursday. I am super super excited as this would be my first expensive watch (just had a Seiko for 100$ ). I am chasing this one since 5-6 years (different versions) but last week I pulled the trigger .
> Is it possible to buy a separate deployant strap (clasp) for this watch? Or is there a version of the strap like the one on the Big Pilot with the 2 bolts/pins?.
> thanks


----------



## rudegar3

The one which has "IWC" is $480 and the one with the "Probus" circle engraving is $500. The brown strap may be backlogged. You can't use the standard strap with tang buckle on the deployant. I find this strange because on my Portuguieser I did exactly that. But on the Pilot's apparently the lengths are different.


----------



## Chilled

Sparxxx said:


> Can't wait to get mine on Thursday. I am super super excited as this would be my first expensive watch (just had a Seiko for 100$ ). I am chasing this one since 5-6 years (different versions) but last week I pulled the trigger .
> Is it possible to buy a separate deployant strap (clasp) for this watch? Or is there a version of the strap like the one on the Big Pilot with the 2 bolts/pins?.
> thanks


Hi Sparxx,

If you don't mind me asking where did you order it? I'm thinking of getting one but our local AD doesn't do much on discounts.


----------



## Sparxxx

I got it from an AD in Milano. I live in Switzerland and could also get the VAT back.


----------



## Chilled

How did you find this AD, via Chrono24 or is a personal contact? Are you able to PM the info?


----------



## Sparxxx

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Sparxxx

@rudegar3 could you post some pics with your watch and the new deployant strap? Want to change it in the coming weeks and I am really curious how it looks like.
Thanks

PS: do you have the exact part numbers of the deployant clasp and the strap?


----------



## wkw

Sparxxx said:


> @rudegar3 could you post some pics with your watch and the new deployant strap? Want to change it in the coming weeks and I am really curious how it looks like.
> Thanks
> 
> PS: do you have the exact part numbers of the deployant clasp and the strap?


I have the answers for you

IWIWE06281 brown strap (by satoni)
IWA59236 brown strap (by IWC)
IWA59147 deployant clasp

Hope this helps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparxxx

Cool, thanks a lot. I also visited an IWC Boutique today and asked them. 
They gave me this:
IWE06281 - Santoni brown Strap
IWE03446 - deployant clasp with IWC Logo. I wonder what is the difference to IWA59236 (both seem to be the same)
IWA46678 - deployant clasp with Probus Scafusia Logo (from the Portugieser line).


----------



## wkw

Sparxxx said:


> Cool, thanks a lot. I also visited an IWC Boutique today and asked them.
> They gave me this:
> IWE06281 - Santoni brown Strap
> IWE03446 - deployant clasp with IWC Logo. I wonder what is the difference to IWA59236 (both seem to be the same)
> IWA46678 - deployant clasp with Probus Scafusia Logo (from the Portugieser line).


I believe your information is more accurate

IWA59236 is the deployant for the 'earlier' generation 3777. I bought this for my 377706.

I recently visited an IWC boutique and they told me the accessories for face-lifted models are begin with IWE so the information is consistent with your source.

Thanks for the info new deployant clasp, I sure hope to see one soon...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparxxx

Yeah, could be.
Now all I need is to find them cheaper than at the boutique. They asked for 700 euro (strap + clasp). Kinda steep considering I have a new watch with already a new strap .


----------



## Inater

Anyone happen to know the cost of this in the UK?


----------



## Sparxxx

Cheapest I could find at the moment. Still looking for cheaper alternatives .

IWE06281 - Santoni brown Strap
https://www.acejewelers.com/en/iwc-watch-strap-mat-dark-brown-alligator-leather-iwe06281

IWE03446 - deployant clasp with IWC Logo
https://www.acejewelers.com/en/iwc-stainless-steel-folding-clasp-18mm-iwe03446

IWA46678 - deployant clasp with Probus Scafusia Logo
https://www.acejewelers.com/en/iwc-folding-clasp-18mm-in-stainless-steel-iwa46678


----------



## Zelaya

Finally pulled the trigger yesterday and purchased my first IWC pilot watch and getting deliver until Monday. The only flaw I don't like is the thin small strap. Ended ordering a custom one. Have anyone change the strap. Sample picture would be nice


----------



## Sparxxx

Small strap? What do you mean by small? Slim? Short? What custom did you order?


----------



## Zelaya

Sparxxx said:


> Small strap? What do you mean by small? Slim? Short? What custom did you order?


The original strap is taper and thin and don't think is durable . I ordered a horween chocolate leather strap 22mm|22mm from europelli.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SodiumMonkey

Sparxxx said:


> Cheapest I could find at the moment. Still looking for cheaper alternatives .
> 
> IWE06281 - Santoni brown Strap
> https://www.acejewelers.com/en/iwc-watch-strap-mat-dark-brown-alligator-leather-iwe06281
> 
> IWE03446 - deployant clasp with IWC Logo
> https://www.acejewelers.com/en/iwc-stainless-steel-folding-clasp-18mm-iwe03446
> 
> IWA46678 - deployant clasp with Probus Scafusia Logo
> https://www.acejewelers.com/en/iwc-folding-clasp-18mm-in-stainless-steel-iwa46678


Can anyone confirm that these deployant clasps work with the OEM strap on the 377714? I thought I read earlier in this thread that the stock strap on this chrono is not compatible with the IWC deployants. Thanks!


----------



## Sparxxx

No, they won't work with the strap the watch come with.
You will need a deployant clasp belt which is shorter on one side.
IWE06281 is what you need.


----------



## SodiumMonkey

Sparxxx said:


> No, they won't work with the strap the watch come with.
> You will need a deployant clasp belt which is shorter on one side.
> IWE06281 is what you need.


Thank you for clarifying. Do you know if the color/finish on IWE06281 is the same as the stock strap on the 377714?


----------



## Sparxxx

Yes, should be the same. Thats what they told me at the IWC Boutique in Zurich.
Same color, same leather. Just made for deployment clasp.


----------



## ridley

SodiumMonkey said:


> Can anyone confirm that these deployant clasps work with the OEM strap on the 377714? I thought I read earlier in this thread that the stock strap on this chrono is not compatible with the IWC deployants. Thanks!


I fitted an IWC deployant to my 377706 Pilot Chrono with no problem. my wrist is 7.5", it may not sit well with a small wrist.


----------



## bluekaze

Hello fellow pilot chrono owners! Just wondering if anyone has tried swimming with their watches ? No issue with it ? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparxxx

Nope, not yet. Why would I? . Would look weird to swim with such a watch. To elegant...
Plus if you by accident press a chrono button it might not end well


----------



## Mr.Watch86

Love this Perlon strap 









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AC419

Excellent thread! Has anyone tried to fit the Big Pilot Crocodile strap with deployment strap on the 377714? Does anyone have pictures of using the IWE06281 strap with IWE03446?


----------



## ridley

ridley said:


> I fitted an IWC deployant to my 377706 Pilot Chrono with no problem. my wrist is 7.5", it may not sit well with a small wrist.

























Ive uploaded these pictures of deployant to assist a member.

Hope these help you Alex.


----------



## Antropa

Great thread. This is what I'll be doing as soon as I receive my 377714


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AC419

ridley said:


> View attachment 10783130
> 
> View attachment 10783138
> 
> View attachment 10783146
> 
> 
> Ive uploaded these pictures of deployant to assist a member.
> 
> Hope these help you Alex.









Thanks Simon! IWC actually responded as well. It appears there's a crocodile strap available as well. I will visit the boutique Saturday and share my findings with everyone.


----------



## mnpwatch

I am looking at getting the LPP as well (with strap, no bracelet) and got a quote here in CA which is decent but think I can do better. Can anyone who got theirs PM (or you can post it here) on how much I should expect an out of the door price? I don't have any significant relationships with AD. And yes, I am looking for AD prices. 
Thanks!


----------



## mwheatley

mnpwatch said:


> I am looking at getting the LPP as well (with strap, no bracelet) and got a quote here in CA which is decent but think I can do better. Can anyone who got theirs PM (or you can post it here) on how much I should expect an out of the door price? I don't have any significant relationships with AD. And yes, I am looking for AD prices.
> Thanks!


Also interested in this info! Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tornadobox

MHe225 said:


> Anybody on the fence, definitely get the bracelet. Even if you put it on a strap.
> These bracelets are ridiculously expensive when bought separately.
> It's money you will always recoup and makes for an easier sale if you decide to "move" the watch.


Crikey, the bracelet is $1000 more than the strap version


----------



## Armidoro

Hey there, the cost of the deployment clasp is £340 from the IWC boutique in London.

Their words: Folding clasp reference IWE03446 with a value of GBP 340 would be the one you are looking for. This clasp, however, is only suitable on a leather strap.



Inater said:


> Anyone happen to know the cost of this in the UK?


----------



## bluekaze

My 377714 runs at about +4/5 seconds a day. Just Bought it last december. Do you guys think I should send it in for service ? How accurate is your pilot chrono ? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v6inspire

tornadobox said:


> Crikey, the bracelet is $1000 more than the strap version


I called IWC today for a bracelet and they said it was $1,760...So, anyone know where I can buy a used one?!


----------



## mattldm

Acejewelers sells them for a little better than that price I believe... or maybe you can get lucky on the Bay.


----------



## bluekaze

Fellow Pilot Chrono owners! May I ask where you would acquire a Nato /Leather strap ? As I believe this takes a 21mm and its hard to find one where I live. Can I also use a 20mm or 22mm strap on it? 

Thank you very much


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SodiumMonkey

bluekaze said:


> My 377714 runs at about +4/5 seconds a day. Just Bought it last december. Do you guys think I should send it in for service ? How accurate is your pilot chrono ? Thanks


That seems like a very reasonable accuracy imo. I would not consider that to need servicing based on timekeeping alone.


----------



## tse_tse

Mine is also the Le Petite Prince but my second hand is white instead of Red.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Watch86

Handmade croco strap










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

Gianas Dad
Can't think of but one adjective befitting this watch. It's MAGNIFICENT.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## SodiumMonkey

Sparxxx said:


> @rudegar3 could you post some pics with your watch and the new deployant strap? Want to change it in the coming weeks and I am really curious how it looks like.
> Thanks
> 
> PS: do you have the exact part numbers of the deployant clasp and the strap?





wkw said:


> I believe your information is more accurate
> 
> IWA59236 is the deployant for the 'earlier' generation 3777. I bought this for my 377706.
> 
> I recently visited an IWC boutique and they told me the accessories for face-lifted models are begin with IWE so the information is consistent with your source.
> 
> Thanks for the info new deployant clasp, I sure hope to see one soon...





AC419 said:


> Excellent thread! Has anyone tried to fit the Big Pilot Crocodile strap with deployment strap on the 377714? Does anyone have pictures of using the IWE06281 strap with IWE03446?





Sparxxx said:


> Cheapest I could find at the moment. Still looking for cheaper alternatives .
> 
> IWE06281 - Santoni brown Strap
> https://www.acejewelers.com/en/iwc-watch-strap-mat-dark-brown-alligator-leather-iwe06281
> 
> IWE03446 - deployant clasp with IWC Logo
> https://www.acejewelers.com/en/iwc-stainless-steel-folding-clasp-18mm-iwe03446


To those wondering about the OEM IWC deployant clasp and the factory strap on the 377714, I have ordered the above two parts from Ace Jewelers. They said the clasp and strap should be here in a couple weeks. I will fit it to both the 377714 factory strap and also the IWE06821 which is designed for the clasp. I'll post pictures and a full report on the results with each here. So stand by for a definitive answer to this issue in a few weeks.

And until then... my new 377714 (just received today!):


----------



## wkw

SodiumMonkey said:


> To those wondering about the OEM IWC deployant clasp and the factory strap on the 377714, I have ordered the above two parts from Ace Jewelers. They said the clasp and strap should be here in a couple weeks. I will fit it to both the 377714 factory strap and also the IWE06821 which is designed for the clasp. I'll post pictures and a full report on the results with each here. So stand by for a definitive answer to this issue in a few weeks.
> 
> And until then... my new 377714 (just received today!):


Great piece. Congratulations

Looking forward to the information on the clasps as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SodiumMonkey

SodiumMonkey said:


> To those wondering about the OEM IWC deployant clasp and the factory strap on the 377714, I have ordered the above two parts from Ace Jewelers. They said the clasp and strap should be here in a couple weeks. I will fit it to both the 377714 factory strap and also the IWE06821 which is designed for the clasp. I'll post pictures and a full report on the results with each here. So stand by for a definitive answer to this issue in a few weeks.


And less than a week later, a package arrived today! I will post the results of the IWC deployant clasp with the OEM strap in the next few days when I get a chance to give it a go. In the meantime, here are two shots of what I received today. A very nice hand-written note from Ace Jewelers accompanying the well-packaged IWE06281 strap and IWE03446 deployant clasp. "May you wear them in good health." - It's like they are WUS members!



















I have to say that the level and quality of finishing on the deployant clasp is just outstanding. Greater attention to design, detail, manufacture, and finishing was put into this clasp than on many watches that I've owned! Though the clasp is similar in price to some of those watches haha.


----------



## Sparxxx

*IWC Pilot's Chrono 377714 "Le Petit Prince"*

Can't wait for mine to wear of so I can put the deployant clasp.
Perhaps next year.


----------



## gregPH

mind if i join?


----------



## SodiumMonkey

gregPH said:


> mind if i join?


Looks great! What strap is that?


----------



## Sparxxx

Nice. Yeah, curious about the strap too.


----------



## gregPH

I had the strap custom made.. obviously, its made to look like the big pilots strap.. 

if you are interested, search "two one four straps" on facebook


----------



## Funan

I've almost pulled the trigger on that watch and these pics are making me wish I did!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparxxx

@gregPH do they also offer a version of the strap with deployant clasp?


----------



## mattldm

gregPH said:


> I had the strap custom made.. obviously, its made to look like the big pilots strap..
> 
> if you are interested, search "two one four straps" on facebook


That looks great, How much $$ did that set you back?


----------



## gregPH

mattldm said:


> That looks great, How much $$ did that set you back?


around $50


----------



## dkauf

Beautiful watch. A good friend of mine just picked one up last week. He wants to order a new custom strap but is receiving conflicting info about the proper strap width. One AD is telling him 20mm; an IWC boutique is telling him 21. So which is it?


----------



## dr3ws

This watch is starting to grow on me but I have a question, can it be fitted with deployant clasp? Do you need to purchase extra strap for it? I've seen a review on it on youtube and one of the cons of this watch is the tang buckle which the reviewer has only owned the watch for few weeks and I can see the wear on the leather strap.


----------



## bluekaze

dkauf said:


> Beautiful watch. A good friend of mine just picked one up last week. He wants to order a new custom strap but is receiving conflicting info about the proper strap width. One AD is telling him 20mm; an IWC boutique is telling him 21. So which is it?


Its 21mm. I have one and its a stuggle finding 21mm as here its all 20mm and 22mm selections

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funan

I know the watch uses a valjoux 7750, but I understand it's heavily modified. Does anyone know the upgrades IWC makes to the movement?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RickS72

Funan said:


> I know the watch uses a valjoux 7750, but I understand it's heavily modified. Does anyone know the upgrades IWC makes to the movement?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This topic has been discussed in several threads on WUS, e.g. https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/what-iwc-do-their-7750-a-1094568.html


----------



## Funan

Can you post a lume shot? I'm considering this beautiful watch


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ismeet

That is a gorgeous strap and for that price, I might have to pull the the trigger on it.


----------



## robhaa

Very nice, thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## pukka

reading through this thread is torture.....must....resist.....beautiful watches, and definitely on my radar.


----------



## Willemh

dr3ws said:


> This watch is starting to grow on me but I have a question, can it be fitted with deployant clasp? Do you need to purchase extra strap for it? I've seen a review on it on youtube and one of the cons of this watch is the tang buckle which the reviewer has only owned the watch for few weeks and I can see the wear on the leather strap.


I had mine on a deployant clasp. Sure prevents wear on the clasp and more unfortunate accidents. I order a deployant clasp/bracelet for every watch i own.


----------



## jayogolmic

good idea, will keep that in mind!


Willemh said:


> I had mine on a deployant clasp. Sure prevents wear on the clasp and more unfortunate accidents. I order a deployant clasp/bracelet for every watch i own.


----------



## mdgrwl

LOVE this watch !!


----------



## Watchyman

That is one seriously awesome piece of kit. 
How about some pics on NATO, straps. 😀

Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Watchyman said:


> That is one seriously awesome piece of kit.
> How about some pics on NATO, straps. 😀
> 
> Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


There you go!









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## ccm123

Looks great!


----------



## bckuang

Damn great watch!


----------



## umutug

Hello friends, I am about to buy an iwc le petit 377706 from a second hand watch seller. it has a certificate dated 2016

I wonder about the differences of that model (377706) and 377714. Actually I have also found a 377714 on another store but there is an ,mportant price difference betveen them ( 377706 costs 3.000 usd, while 377714 costs 3.500 usd. they have both box and certificate.377714's date is 2014, 377706's is 2016) 

I request your opinions. Thanks everyone


----------



## Sparxxx

Well... the dial is a little bit different. Fonts... date and time are organized differently...
The differences should be obvious.


----------



## umutug

Sparxxx said:


> Well... the dial is a little bit different. Fonts... date and time are organized differently...
> The differences should be obvious.


thank you very much. in addition to your writing I think the dial's color is darker on 377714. I likened it to Rolex blue submariner tt's sunburst color. However the 377706's blue is lighter and flat

I think 377714 is better. Do you think it worths the price difference ?


----------



## Sparxxx

For me yes, it would be worth as I like how the date is displayed on the 377714 much much more.
Also the font is different.
Have a look at the size too, it could be that 377714 ia bigger.


----------



## umutug

thank you for your assistance Sparxxx


----------



## willzy

umutug said:


> thank you very much. in addition to your writing I think the dial's color is darker on 377714. I likened it to Rolex blue submariner tt's sunburst color. However the 377706's blue is lighter and flat
> 
> I think 377714 is better. Do you think it worths the price difference ?


I tend to disagree on the flatness of blue on 377706 but it is certainly lighter blue.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARON6789

Nice combo dial + day + date.
Great watch!


----------



## scorpkev

First post and a watch newbie. I am considering 377714 (blue dial) but I want to switch to a black strap instead. Will it look nice? My outfit matches easier with black strap so I won't be using brown strap. I don't like blue strap or black with blue stitches. So my only choice is with black strap. If blue dial/black strap combo looks weird, then I'll probably just get 377709 (black dial) instead, but I want to give a blue dial a chance.


----------



## scorpkev

Not sure if this matters to my IWC decision on color but my friend helped me lay out a collection list with different brand and color/style (only took care of #1 so far and moving on to #2 now..). This list has no blue dial so I could have one with IWC, what do you guys think on blue dial/black strap?


1) Omega speedmaster pro (black dial)
2) IWC pilot chronograph => cant decide on color
3) Rolex Daytona 116500LN (whitel dial) 
4) Tag Heuer01 black case/black ceramic bracelet
5) TBD


----------



## topher

scorpkev said:


> Not sure if this matters to my IWC decision on color but my friend helped me lay out a collection list with different brand and color/style (only took care of #1 so far and moving on to #2 now..). This list has no blue dial so I could have one with IWC, what do you guys think on blue dial/black strap?
> 
> 1) Omega speedmaster pro (black dial)
> 2) IWC pilot chronograph => cant decide on color
> 3) Rolex Daytona 116500LN (whitel dial)
> 4) Tag Heuer01 black case/black ceramic bracelet
> 5) TBD


I think the IWC Pilot Chrono LPP can work with both a brown and black strap, but probably would look better with the brown. That doesn't mean a black strap would look out of place. I think it would still look good.


----------



## wkw

377706 says hi. It's hard to capture the blue color but I tend to believe it's slightly darker than the 377714.

Enclosed a crappy pic of both version.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossFraney

If the lug to lug was 2mm shorted this would be mine right now


----------



## Mr.Watch86

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1

My first IWC


----------



## donk

Armidoro said:


> There you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


Love that brown Nato. Need to find one.


----------



## Phass

Love that blue sunburst ....i love u blue..


----------



## XZACM102

Just joined the club !


----------



## soaking.fused

XZACM102 said:


> Just joined the club !


Looks really awesome on your wrist. Congrats on your new IWC.


----------



## kkpam

Armidoro said:


> There you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S8


Love this! I didn't initially get the IWC Nato for mine because it was so pricey compared to other you could get for a fraction of the price- but now I'm rethinking it. I have to say it looks great and I'm sure the quality is excellent.


----------



## Armidoro

Yes I agree its pricey but after trying other Nato's this one is amazing, also it has a leather lining underneath so its super comfy! I am really happy I bought it 



kkpam said:


> Love this! I didn't initially get the IWC Nato for mine because it was so pricey compared to other you could get for a fraction of the price- but now I'm rethinking it. I have to say it looks great and I'm sure the quality is excellent.


----------



## Junior1

Gentlemen, I'm having a bit of a dilemma here. After fooling around with a few lower tier Pilots, I have come to my senses and decided on the IWC.
I am seriously contemplating the "Le Petit" 3777-14 or the standard 3777-09 (black dial/strap).

Obviously, I know what thread I am in so I can sense what way everyone would lean. My question is this: Through all the threads, pictures, and videos of this watch it seems the lighting really plays a role in how "blue" the dial actually looks. From advertisements with "perfect" lighting it almost looks superimposed. In direct sunlight it looks to be bright royal blue and in normal lighting it can appear blackish from some angles.

In everyone's real world experience: regular wear, and not tilting it towards the light, etc. Does this dial appear as a deep blue? From a distance does it almost appear black? Is it a deep subtle blue, but once the light catches it, it will really pop?

Most of my watches, albeit all but two, have a black dial with white numerals (Submariner, Seamaster, Alpina, etc) Which explains why I like the 3777-09 (but its almost exactly like one of my Alpinas) 

However, the blue dial looks different from anything else I have. I have a Tag Formula 1 Red Bull edition that has a matte blue dial and you can tell its a blue watch from afar. I just want to know if it is a deep enough blue color that could possibly be used for a formal occasion so that it doesn't scream blue at you. I would like it to have just enough blue to catch the attention but once its in direct light it will pop. Almost like the best of both worlds.

I would plan on a brown pilot strap with either of the models and switch colors accordingly. Judging from pictures it looks like you could get away with a black strap on the Petit as well.

Thanks


----------



## umutug

hi everyone, I have just received iwc 377714 now from jomashop and there ise no guarentee or certificate card in the box. İs it normal ? I request your assistance immediatelly. Here is the picture of the box


----------



## kkpam

Jomashop is a gray market dealer. If they don't advertise that the product comes with box or papers, then it wouldn't. How else could they price their watches as low as they do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umutug

here is the link. There is no sign about box and papers on the advertise. How about the other users who bought this watch ? is tehere a certificate or guarentee book in the box originally ?


----------



## Junior1

Jomashop offers up their own warranty in place of the actual IWC one. With a "grey market" dealer there is no manufacturer's warranty, and you have to make sure you get all the box, papers, etc. If it doesn't list it its best to always ask. They usually offer the best price but you have to do more legwork than with an actual AD.


----------



## umutug

Junior1 said:


> Jomashop offers up their own warranty in place of the actual IWC one. With a "grey market" dealer there is no manufacturer's warranty, and you have to make sure you get all the box, papers, etc. If it doesn't list it its best to always ask. They usually offer the best price but you have to do more legwork than with an actual AD.


ok you are right, my watch has not manufacturer's warranty, but shouldn't be there in the box at least certificate ?


----------



## narofx

Junior1 said:


> Gentlemen, I'm having a bit of a dilemma here. After fooling around with a few lower tier Pilots, I have come to my senses and decided on the IWC.
> I am seriously contemplating the "Le Petit" 3777-14 or the standard 3777-09 (black dial/strap).
> 
> Obviously, I know what thread I am in so I can sense what way everyone would lean. My question is this: Through all the threads, pictures, and videos of this watch it seems the lighting really plays a role in how "blue" the dial actually looks. From advertisements with "perfect" lighting it almost looks superimposed. In direct sunlight it looks to be bright royal blue and in normal lighting it can appear blackish from some angles.
> 
> In everyone's real world experience: regular wear, and not tilting it towards the light, etc. Does this dial appear as a deep blue? From a distance does it almost appear black? Is it a deep subtle blue, but once the light catches it, it will really pop?
> 
> Most of my watches, albeit all but two, have a black dial with white numerals (Submariner, Seamaster, Alpina, etc) Which explains why I like the 3777-09 (but its almost exactly like one of my Alpinas)
> 
> However, the blue dial looks different from anything else I have. I have a Tag Formula 1 Red Bull edition that has a matte blue dial and you can tell its a blue watch from afar. I just want to know if it is a deep enough blue color that could possibly be used for a formal occasion so that it doesn't scream blue at you. I would like it to have just enough blue to catch the attention but once its in direct light it will pop. Almost like the best of both worlds.
> 
> I would plan on a brown pilot strap with either of the models and switch colors accordingly. Judging from pictures it looks like you could get away with a black strap on the Petit as well.
> 
> Thanks


Yup. The blue actually quite dark, almost black. Most of the time i feel that its black. But under sunlight, the blue is more pronounced. Thats what makes the le petite prince edition unique and different from the usual black dial.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## umutug

umutug said:


> ok you are right, my watch has not manufacturer's warranty, but shouldn't be there in the box at least certificate ?


I am looking at the open box pictures at the internet, I think there must be a certificate card in the box


----------



## Armidoro

When I bought my LPP I didn't receive the warranty card and phoned the dealer immediately. They said to me that they send the warranty card separately after the return date has lapsed. That way they don't need to stamp the warranty card until they are sure you are happy with it. That's what happened to me 

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## Junior1

narofx said:


> Yup. The blue actually quite dark, almost black. Most of the time i feel that its black. But under sunlight, the blue is more pronounced. Thats what makes the le petite prince edition unique and different from the usual black dial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I was hoping for...


----------



## narofx

Junior1 said:


> That's exactly what I was hoping for...


Yup. Thats the reason why i bought the Le Petit Prince edition.

I like the IWC Pilot Chrono. But the black dial is nicely done. But ai felt that paying the premium over other Valjoux 7750 movement pilot chrono was not really worth it. It wasnt until I saw the actual IWC Le Petit Prince Pilot Chrono that I was convinced that its worth it.

Its better to see it in person before purchasing.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## XZACM102

umutug said:


> I am looking at the open box pictures at the internet, I think there must be a certificate card in the box



You're correct. You're missing the warranty card with matching reference and serial number of the watch. It's a shame that Jomashop doesn't include the original papers that come with the watch. That's one of the reasons why anyone who is looking for a complete set with warranty card (even if not stamped by AD) should stay away from Jomashop and alike.


----------



## umutug

XZACM102 said:


> You're correct. You're missing the warranty card with matching reference and serial number of the watch. It's a shame that Jomashop doesn't include the original papers that come with the watch. That's one of the reasons why anyone who is looking for a complete set with warranty card (even if not stamped by AD) should stay away from Jomashop and alike.


thanks for your answer. I am confused that jomashop sent me such a box content.

well, what can I do now ? İs it helpfull to contact with iwc and request them to send me a certificate?


----------



## XZACM102

umutug said:


> thanks for your answer. I am confused that jomashop sent me such a box content.
> 
> well, what can I do now ? İs it helpfull to contact with iwc and request them to send me a certificate?


I'm afraid your only option is to return the watch and buy a new one with valid manufacturer warranty. Even here some trusted sellers offer complete sets, brand new with all the tags and stamped warranty card by IWC AD.


----------



## umutug

XZACM102 said:


> I'm afraid your only option is to return the watch and buy a new one with valid manufacturer warranty. Even here some trusted sellers offer complete sets, brand new with all the tags and stamped warranty card by IWC AD.


 thank you very much


----------



## Junior1

Looks like the stars are aligning so with any luck I should have one within a week or 2...


----------



## Junior1

Couldn't resist...


----------



## bluekaze

For those who bought additional straps for their iwc pilot, may i ask where you get the buckle ? 

I have a spare leather strap from my iwc portofino but its only the leather, no buckle or clasp... its oem


Tia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umutug

Awesome !!

Looks great on the wrist.

By the way; I am having a difficulty in changing the strap by myself?
the leather strap is so tight on the lugs that I m afraid of hurting the lugs or the strap.

whats your experience?


----------



## Junior1

Followed someone else in the thread and had a custom strap done by Two One Four. Mounted it on the IWC deployant...


----------



## soaking.fused

Junior1 said:


> View attachment 12537349


Killer!


----------



## Junior1

Another custom strap. This one is by Jose Maria Aquilar. Brown leather with brown stitching and no rivets. Its a deeper brown and seems to bring out the blue more...


----------



## Dre01SS

At the Vegas boutique and completely smitten









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pimiwc

Hi crazy IWC fans ;-) I am new here and red the whole post. Wow, i also felt in love with this IWC Petit Prince... ;-)
Maybe a weird question; but what is the weight of te watch inclusive leather strap? 
Since comfort of wearing a watch is important for me as well i am curious about the answer.
For example, i experience my current Fortis B42 Flieger Chronograaf GMT to heavy what is the reason to sell it.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Willemh

I am not an expert on weight, but diameter to height ratio is better I think on the IWC. I touched the Fortis and It was too tall to handle. This made it unbalanced on the wrist and it appeared heavy. The IWC chrono is not a slim watch but hugs the wrist better. I even tried on a Fortis chrono GMT Alarm once, It felt like a can of Coke strapped to the wrist.


----------



## gregPH




----------



## yvrclimber

Joined this club, once removed?

My IWC IW371807 -- the Double Chronograph version. It uses 7 stars to represent the days of the week. Each star matches one of the planets the Petit Prince visited, as shown on the caseback.

I'm enjoying it a lot. It is definitely my thickest watch by some margin, but I've gotten used to that.


















(second pic is not my pic)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## narofx

With a new white leather strap!!!









Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pimiwc

gregPH said:


>


WoW!! Looks awesome!! Where this leather strap to buy?


----------



## avulpescu

Just changed my strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armidoro

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## IWC1987




----------



## ms55

Never seen it on a white strap before! Not sure what to think but hope you enjoy wearing it!


----------



## IWC1987




----------



## Armidoro

Had this on for a few days!









Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## chrispyftw

I want LPP pilot now.


----------



## CTSteve

chrispyftw said:


> I want LPP pilot now.


This thread made me buy one. It will be here Thursday! 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zelaya

Congratulations, it looks very nice. May I ask what type of strap do you have? Unfortunately for me hardly wear mine blue face petite



gregPH said:


>


----------



## CTSteve

I got mine a couple of days ago. The pictures do not do it justice. Took it off the strap immediately and put it on a 3 ring zulu.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## umutt




----------



## Commandercody66

Hi folks, new member here so be gentle 

I'm considering picking up the 377714 for sometime, can someone advise the lug to lug size? I have a 6.25inch wrist so not if it would be a good fit....


----------



## CTSteve

LPP on a 3 ring zulu









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## umutt




----------



## TAG Fan

Commandercody66 said:


> Hi folks, new member here so be gentle
> 
> I'm considering picking up the 377714 for sometime, can someone advise the lug to lug size? I have a 6.25inch wrist so not if it would be a good fit....


21mm


----------



## jmerino7

I like the way the blue can turn out under the right light conditions, it's almost green!









Thanks.


----------



## jcc5024

jmerino7 said:


> I like the way the blue can turn out under the right light conditions, it's almost green!
> 
> View attachment 13656685
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Great picture. I have had my eye on that watch for awhile now.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## umutt




----------



## umutt




----------



## DripCassanova

umutt said:


>


Super clean 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CivilBen

Great watch. Enjoy.


----------



## umutt

DripCassanova said:


> Super clean
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend


----------



## umutt

CivilBen said:


> Great watch. Enjoy.


Thanks


----------



## IWC1987

My lpp









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## mt_timepieces

Wow, blue dial really pops. Congrats on your purchase. Just picked up navitimer world blue dial, looking to get this one next in blue as well.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## umutt




----------



## watchbreather2

Big thread on this beauty and its not surprising,the watch looks gorgeous on any strap combo.Iwc with blue dial is the way to go


----------



## jkmetz

I love the blue dial. Will 43 mm be too large on a 6.75 inch wrist? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ms990

Can you tell me the brand of your perlon strap you are wearing on your IWC?
Thx



Mr.Watch86 said:


> Love this Perlon strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## umutug

.









Mi Note 10 Lite cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## AnonPi

So, unless I missed it, the lug-to-lug is not mentioned anywhere in the thread. Does anyone know what this measurement actually is?


----------



## umutug

AnonPi said:


> So, unless I missed it, the lug-to-lug is not mentioned anywhere in the thread. Does anyone know what this measurement actually is?


Hi, the lug to lug is 53 mm.

Mi Note 10 Lite cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Georgeair

Finally going to cool off enough here to go back to the original strap, which I really like more. I would sweat it to death over a single summer though....


----------

